# freie Engine für IOS, Android, Blackberry



## Roydebatzen (10. Sep 2012)

Hallo,

ich wollte eigentlich in einem einschlägigen Entwicklerforum fragen, aber ich dachte da ich hier ja sowieso rudimentär aktiv bin, könnte ich es auch hier versuchen.

Trotzdem, falls jemand eine  Idee hat wo das deutlich besser hinpasst, bin ich für Tipps offen.

Es geht um ein Projekt in dem ich ein Spiel für Mobilgeräte entwickeln möchte:

zum Spiel:
Es befindet sich in einem abgegrenzten relativ kleinen Spielfeld und es gibt nur 2 aktive Charakter(Sport).
Der Fokus liegt auf Multitouch-Steuerung, Grafik und Animation.

zur Verbreitung:
Ich möchte auf mind. den 3 Plattformen von Apple, Google und Blackberry entwickeln.

Ich suche eine Engine, die für 3D-Spiele tauglich ist und mich in der Verbreitung wie Anschaffung(möglichst) nichts kostet.

Falls die Physik nicht enthalten ist, möchte ich von der Blender- Engine integrieren können.

Ja, falls ich noch was vergessen habe, könnt ihr mich ja drauf aufmerksam machen.


----------



## Swoop (11. Sep 2012)

Roydebatzen hat gesagt.:


> zur Verbreitung:
> Ich möchte auf mind. den 3 Plattformen von Apple, Google und Blackberry entwickeln.
> 
> Ich suche eine Engine, die für 3D-Spiele tauglich ist und mich in der Verbreitung wie Anschaffung(möglichst) nichts kostet.



Also für Android und Blackberry kannst du die ganz einfach die Plugins für Eclipse verwenden. Bei iOs wird das ganze schwieriger. Um Ordentlich entwickeln zu können, kommst du eigentlich nicht um einen Mac drumherum. Das Entwickeln ist dort dann wohl auch kostenlos erfolgt aber in Objective-C


----------



## Roydebatzen (11. Sep 2012)

Vielleicht habe ich mich da jetzt nicht klar ausgedrückt, ich suche eine Engine in etwa wie Unity3D und möchte nicht mit notepad oder Eclipse arbeiten.


----------



## Evil-Devil (11. Sep 2012)

Und was spricht gegen Unity? Afaik bieten die Unterstützung für Android und iOS. Blackberry weiß ich leider nicht. Und eine IDE brauchst du auch bei einer Engine, oder wie willst du Logik erzeugen? Unity wäre zb. mit Visual Studio nutzbar oder der mitgelieferten Mono IDE.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (11. Sep 2012)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Und was spricht gegen Unity?



Android+iOS kostet. Das sind extras und du musst sie für mind. 800$ dazukaufen. 

@TO: Kostenfrei kommst du aus der Geschichte nicht raus. Für die Stores musst bei Google Play schonmal einmalig 25$ zahlen und bei iOS 99$ jährlich. Wenn du nur Android unterstützen wolltest, könntest du dir jMonkey anschauen.


----------



## Evil-Devil (11. Sep 2012)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Android+iOS kostet. Das sind extras und du musst sie für mind. 800$ dazukaufen.



Unity bietet häufiger Special Sales an. Ua. haben die vor einiger Zeit die kommerziellen Mobile Lizenzen für 100€ im Angebot gehabt. 

Bei gänzlich kostenlos bleibt imho nur die Lösung: Selber schreiben, was allerdings höhere Produktionskosten erzeugt... Sinniger wäre es sich zunächst auf eine Plattform festzulegen.


----------



## schlingel (11. Sep 2012)

> Bei gänzlich kostenlos bleibt imho nur die Lösung: Selber schreiben, was allerdings höhere Produktionskosten erzeugt... Sinniger wäre es sich zunächst auf eine Plattform festzulegen.


Stimmt. Ich empfehle dir, dich auf iOS zu spezialisieren. Als Android-Entwickler weiß ich, dass für Android die meisten kein Geld ausgeben wollen. Auf iOS sieht die Zahlungsmoral deutlich vielversprechender aus.


----------



## Roydebatzen (11. Sep 2012)

Naja ich glaube ich muss nochmal was erzählen. 

Das Spiel soll natürlich kein Weltklassespiel werden, deshalb will ich neben Android und IOS auf jeden Fall Blackberry dabei haben. 

Richtig ist auch, das ich dann eine Anwendung(wahrscheinlich) für die Physik brauche, wofür ich dann Blender nutzen möchte. 

Wenn man in der Wikipedia nachschauen gibt es sogar einige freie und Opensource Engines. Interessant sah auf den ersten Blick. Gameplay aus, falls z.B. Hierzu jemand etwas sagen kann, wäre ich dankbar. 

Für alle Außenstehenden kann ich nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen sagen, dass man als Einsteiger nicht für IOS Spiele entwickeln sollte, Gründe sind denjenigen klar. 

Des weiteren Bitte ich auch wenn eure Hilfe freiwillig ist, bei dem Thema zu bleiben und sachdienliche Informationen zu Posten. 

Danke Roy

PS: Unity waren auch mein erster Gedanke, da das Spiel aber eher(!) einfach ausfällt und auch keine Portierung zu Blackberry angeboten wird, wäre es nur eine Notalternative. Danke für den Tipp mit den Sales.


----------



## Evil-Devil (11. Sep 2012)

Was du auch als Engine nutzen könntest die sowohl Android als auch iOS unterstützt, ist das UDK Da entstünden zwar auch Kosten, aber alles im überschaubaren Rahmen am Anfang. Und Physik Engine etc wären direkt an Bord. Allerdings weiß ich aus Erfahrung, das die Lernkurve sehr steil ist. Unity ist dagegen Kindergarten


----------



## Roydebatzen (11. Sep 2012)

Danke Evil, aber ganz Flasche Richtung. Nicht Unity aufstocken, sondern abspecken.


----------



## Evil-Devil (11. Sep 2012)

Kleiner? Hmm, dann vielleicht LibGDX. Libgdx - Desktop/Android/HTML5 Game Development

Allerdings haben die derzeit keinen iOS Support fertig. Der ist noch in der Entwicklung. Doch kleiner wäre das ganze an sich schon.


----------



## Swoop (12. Sep 2012)

Ich weis, dass es wohl für Vaadin auch eine mobile Version gibt, die auf Android und iOS laufen soll! Ob das geeignet ist zum Spiele programmieren, kann ich dir net sagen ...


----------

